# Zoey



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I may be a little early but I am ready for some babies. Zoey should be the first one due. I have her due date as January 8th that's her 150 days bred date. She has silent heats and so it's hard to know when she is in heat and she doesn't due a true standing heat either. The buck just has to be smart and run with her lol. She. Is the only doe bred to my sisters little buck before she sold him. He is a cat n the hat grandson. I think Zoey is sold after she kids. So I kind of want a keeper doe out of her. Last time she had twin bucks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love her coloring! Good luck!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Love the colors. Really making me want a black dapple. Look like you will be having some nice kids coming up.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What??? Sold ??? *no more goats Jessie no more goats!* your tougher then I am  can't wait to see the kids that looks like a very nice cross!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah she is probably going to move on. I have had people that want to buy her but she probably needs to go to the market. Her previous owner did not take care of her. Just is going to be 8 this spring her hooves were super long and deformed when I bought her and I think her bones grew to adjust to it. I have her hooves almost normal and now she limps and has a hard time getting around. Also she has lost all but 2 teeth. Her previous owner never fed grain or minerals. He also wasn't big on trimming hooves. All 3 does I bought had horrible hooves that I have worked really hard to fix but hers were the worst. I just feel like it's not fair to keep her going in pain.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I understand. I have one like her too. I've worked and worked on her feet and although she looks so much better it's still bad. She's one I try to hide when people come over but of course she's always front and center showing her bad feet and her last tooth lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I just feel bad for her and feel it's best to let her go to market so she isn't limping around everyday. It was weird she walked fine with messed up hooves and limps now that they are corrected. I almost thought about letting it get messed up again but I just can't do it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No I agree with you fully! You just tell her she's gotta give you some girls!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Last time was twin bucks so she ether give me a good doe this time.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

These are Zoey and status updates kids from the spring


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww I didn't realize Zoey had problems with her feet, I'm so sorry. She looks like such a lovely doe, with a kind face, and those boys are precious! You'll do what you have to do, I understand. Hopefully she'll give you some girls!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Those are some handsome boys! I hope she gives you some girls!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks after she kids we will keep working on the hooves and see if she starts walking any better I don't like to give up but don't want her to suffer either.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I took new pictures tonight but I don't think she has changed much. Still hoping for twins.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks big! I would think twins are in there.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I sure hope so


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Starting to wonder if I have the correct due date for zoey. Her body kind of says yes but her udder says no. I wonder if it's because this 1 time I bred her back to soon since she didn't kid till may. Trust me I don't ever breed back this soon but I needed to get her on cycle with 4-H. She had a nice big udder last time. Puzzle is the only one that had a small udder last year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't think so but who knows. Goats are known to make liars out of us.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree I've bred mine back fairly fast before and they usually bag up the same. I would guess more because of her age then anything. Seems the older girls wait the longest to bag up. Although I did have a FF go from nothing to a nice bag within a half hour of kidding. They are just freaky critters lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

OK thanks I hope she goes on the 8th because I am so ready for babies


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I hope so too  you guys have to give me my baby fix since mine is clearly going to wait till day 155 to kid


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

When is she due?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tomorrow but I was hoping since she looks like a beached whale she would go early lol then it's a long wait till march if the bucks got anyone on their great escape April for sure


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh gosh, she looks exactly how I felt at the end of my pregnancies....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG poor mama lol


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Any progress?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Zoey has very low almost gone ligs. But her udder still isn't full. So I don't think it will be today but the way she was acting I decided to go ahead and mover her in to her birthing suite.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I bet you she's either going to blow up right before or after she kids. I think with her I would be watching other signs other then her udder. Before I retired Gabby she never got big till after the kids were born, went from nothing to being able to feed twins and milk a gallon! But I'm telling you those older girls are tricky!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well she started getting really mean and biting at the other does last night so I knew she was getting close. Then I went and checked on them after I left the office and her ears were out and she had crazy eyes while sitting. So I decided it was time for a birthing suite. She went a day early last year so I am thinking tomorrow morning. We will see. I am just so ready for kids. I pray there is a doe in there. I am fine with a traditional doe. As long as it's a nice doe.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Looking good! Can't wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Me either. Now I gotta finish my stuff up in Michigan so I can hurry home before she surprises me with kids


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh everything points to today. I have to laugh about the 'crazy eyes' because I totally know what you mean. AND you had to leave so oh yeah those kids are coming today


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I made it back to town and just checked on her real quick before I headed to my next business. She sure looks like she could go soon but not yet. Her logs have come back a little. Still has the crazy eyes. Jasmine is really uncomfortable now too.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Just checked them all and I am skipping over night checks I hope it doesn't bite me in the butt.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She didn't do anything??!! What a brat  their house looks pretty cozy so I think you will be safe unless you are one of the lucky ones that live in like below 0  so hard to believe it gets that cold. I'll take my Cali lows of 20's lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's going to stick to the doe secret code of honor lol


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Good luck! I pray you get your doeling!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It's 34 right now but they seem cozy. No kids yet and we all have ligs again so the game is on. I just want a baby so bad and they know it. My new hay feeders just got finished so I will pick those up this afternoon. Then their pens will be complete. Maybe that's what they are waiting on. Jasmine had a good nest at midnight but no babies lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Exciting! Hopefully soon!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think she is just gonna keep them in


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They do know it! It's always the first ones that are due that mess with us the most, or actually I was thinking with this black doe maybe our mind plays tricks on us lol I'll admit that might be the case here


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe she's waiting for her due date, and not a minute (or day) longer!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope so I don't feel like working tomorrow


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha, me either. Even being a stay at home mom! It's not easy keeping up with the house with this crowd! I definitely respect women who do it all plus have a job!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't know how women do most of the things.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh you just earned brownie points right there lol we are just super heroes disguised as sweet delicate people lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I watch my friends with kids and wonder how then think when I was young my mom worked full time, went to school full time and raised 3 kids.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Your mom was for sure a super hero! I'm just a mom of two and only do the ranch work (sometimes that's a big full time job) but that's about all I can do and even then at 8 I'm ready for bed. I'm just lucky the kids are older (7&9) so we just snuggle and watch tv for a hour lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She sure is my hero. I won't lie I am a 29 year old mommas boy for sure. Well couldn't find Zoey right lig and the left is low. But I am sure she is continuing the game.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't worked a regular job outside the house in almost 10 years! WOW, can't believe it's been that long! I do the horse photo stuff, but it's only a few months out of the year. 

I hope Zoey goes for you today Roger! I can only wait with Snow White. Although I am hoping she waits until the kids get home, Marissa is determined to be here when she kids.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Maybe they will go at the same time.


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hope she goes soon, Looking forward to seeing pictures


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have decided they are all just fat not bred so I am not going to check on them anymore. Well at least that's what I told them. I hope it gets the ball rolling.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh how I know the feeling!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't know why I am annoyed with no kids considering today is the earliest due date.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

RPC said:


> I don't know why I am annoyed with no kids considering today is the earliest due date.


I do. :lol:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

5 months is just a long wait


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It definitely is! But the bright side is... they can't be pregnant forever....right?....right?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope they cant


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Still no darn babies


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Any bad weather coming? She's probably waiting for that!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes there is


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My goodness! Your highs are lower then my lows! Now with that weather do you use heat lamps?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

For kids, not the does lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes for 12-24 hours


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Zoey seems to be having mild contractions so we will see if she is faking it or actually in labor.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I've been lurking following this thread.
Hope she kids soon for you!
You know a lot of people are over here waiting for pictures of your babies Zoey!!
Those baby does you know you have in there


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Come on Zoey, if Snow White can do it with circus positioned kids (lol) you can do it too!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She has stalled and now doesn't seem to be doing anything.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Of course. You aren't crazy enough yet.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Exactly. I am starting to think she was bred a different day and I missed it. I guess I would be a little surprised if she was bred the first day in with the buck. I guess wednesday I might get my first kids out of jasmine and puzzle.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Braxton hicks! I swear we can't be that bad about spotting the start of labor so I'm saying goats get Braxton hicks!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:type:opcorn::coffee2:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree totally


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well it's not totally uncommon for does to feel the need to cook those babies in the oven a little longer! Snow White went 5 days overdue back in 2012 just with a single! We had another doe that also went 5 days over her due date as well. That used to drive me crazy! At least when Snow White kidded I knew she'd go 2 days over, she's the only consistent one!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Just checked on the girls and all 3 have firm udders. Praying for buck/doe twins







sorry for the dark photo.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know it's about time


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

There she goes! I knew she had it in her


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Still no babies buy today would be great


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Waiting with baited breath...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Of course I have a delivery to make an hour from the farm. Just check on them and Noone is pushing so I am racing to make the delivery and I hope they will be alright. It's 29 degrees right now which is better then the 4 degrees when Martini kidded.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think zoey is done now. Paint doe and traditional buck. I had to pull the buck since he was coming tail first.









Time will tell but I don't think there is one spot or dapple between the 2.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay, FINALLY! 
Sorry you didn't get dapples


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww, wow your girls are on a roll!!!
I was hoping she had a dapple doe hiding in there, but can't go wrong with happy healthy kids and a paint doe!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations!!! It's kinda funny to see mostly white kids with a dapple. I know the feeling.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yay!! She gave you your girl  big congrats  you got babies flying out of your ears now


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on some beautiful babies!!!!!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Yay, Zoey! Congrats, Roger!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

All done till my 1 doe in april


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, you were busy today!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

nice looking kids - cute too


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The buck weighed 8.2 and the doe is 7.6 pounds


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is the buck 








This is the pretty little doeling I plan to retain.








It looks like she has 2 smallllllllll spots on her neck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is neat where her coloring is.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

she looks like a chocolate sandwich cookie! Too cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know I think she is neat looking


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She's adorable


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable, but I especially love that little doe, how cute is she! But I really love paints ♥ Have you named her?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So pretty! And handsome!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have not named any of them actually. I love paints also and she is really neat colored. Oh and I found a spot to 2 but they are super small.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Zoey seems to be excepting her doe kid back which is a relief. Still doesn't like her as much as her buck kid but as long as she feeds her I am happy. Last time she didn't like her first born either. I thought it was my fault but this time I know it's not.


----------

